# Uber Phone



## OldFatGuy (Jul 15, 2015)

I've completed ALL steps to become an Uber partner - other than acquiring a proper phone. Uber apparently leases/rents phones to drivers for $10.00/week, which I would like to do until I'm certain I want to stay on permanently. Uber website offers plenty of information on how to deal with technical phone issues & even how to return a leased phone...but nowhere can I discover how to OBTAIN one. Also, I can no longer find a place to chat with an Uber rep.

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

I recommend to use your own smartphone android or iPhone. It will save you $10 a week. There is nothing special about uber provided phone. It's a crippled iPhone 4s to be used for uber driver app. If in future you choose to choose to do uber or not is flexible.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

The uber iPhone runs the app only and costs $40/month. You'll still need another cell phone to place and receive calls or texts from passengers. Bite the bullet and get a smartphone of your own. MetroPCS has pretty good deals and no contract.


----------



## OldFatGuy (Jul 15, 2015)

MJ Khan said:


> I recommend to use your own smartphone android or iPhone. It will save you $10 a week. There is nothing special about uber provided phone. It's a crippled iPhone 4s to be used for uber driver app. If in future you choose to choose to do uber or not is flexible.


Thanks for the good advice!


----------



## OldFatGuy (Jul 15, 2015)

Lou W said:


> The uber iPhone runs the app only and costs $40/month. You'll still need another cell phone to place and receive calls or texts from passengers. Bite the bullet and get a smartphone of your own. MetroPCS has pretty good deals and no contract.


Will try Metro - THX!


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Republic wireless has a $99 Android phone and $25/month plan.


----------



## OldFatGuy (Jul 15, 2015)

OldFatGuy said:


> Will try Metro - THX![/
> Bought the Metro. THX!


----------

